# Guard dog



## woodman6415 (Mar 25, 2016)

Proof to the boss I'm not the only one tracking sawdust into house

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

My dogs just plop right down in it too. I don't know how their filters keep that stuff out with their noses practically buried in it.


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 25, 2016)

Where I first moved into this shop I built her a nice bed ... She has to be underfoot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 25, 2016)

She weights 4 lbs ... I pick her up and use air to blow most off ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

